# Keeping me accountable



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2009)

I think its time to start logging myself for the world to see.  This is the only way to receive feedback that will continue to push me harder.  
First off im not proud of getting heavier than my eyes thought.  225-230lbs didnt seem like much but i apparently think im still in high school running 4:30 miles on the track team.  Pictures will show this is obviously not the case, IM FAT.  

I have about 5 weeks are so documented but ill sum it up with a few pictures.  I then plan to keep track of myself, and use the comments i receive as motivation to reach my first goal of 200lbs.  

Here are pictures of me starting out. As you can see im standing here at a flabby 225lbs. My goal of 25 weeks is one pound per week giving me a leaner 200lbs.  These pictures were taken about June 8th.  Since then i have slacked big time, came back, and slacked again.  NOT THIS TIME.  I am also using the Baby Got Back routine, 4 days a week.



























Now here I am about 5 weeks in.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2009)

Here i am about 5 weeks in and still on a shitty diet.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2009)

These were the pictures of the beginning.  I will try to get newer updated pics this week.  I have since dropped 14 lbs and sit at 211lbs right now.  
Ive dropped 14lbs with a better diet and working out normal.  

Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

You keep posting.  We'll keep harassing.   

Start posting your workouts, too.  There are many people here who can give you good advice.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 11, 2009)

Triple threat, harass away.  I want it all, criticism, grief, you name it.  I now know why people make threads, they are less likely to cheat themselves.
Kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is my workout.  If small changes need to be made let me know.  It has been effective thus far.

Big thanks to Built, aka, Mari Anne Anderson for this wonderful workout. She can be found at the following link,

Got Built? .

Workout A:
Thickness-Back: 
Rack pulls 5x5 
Bent-over rows 3x8
Dumbbell Rows 3x10 
Chest: 
Flat bench 5x5 
Incline dumbbell press 3x8 
Incline dumbbell flys 3x10 
Calves: 
Seated calf raises. Pause at the bottom 3x20 
Abs: 
3 sets of 15, weighted 

Workout B:
Quads: 
Full squats 5x5 
Standing Lunges 3x8 
Hamstrings: 
SLDL 4x10 
Biceps: 
Seated alternating bicep curls 5x5 
Hammer curls 3x8 

Workout C:
Width-Back: 
Chins 5x5 
Dumbbell Pullovers 3x8 
Shoulders: 
Hang Cleans 5x5 
Arnold Press 3x8 
Bent over side laterals 3x10 
Calves: 
standing calf raises 3x20 
Abs: 
3 sets of 15, weighted 

Workout D:
Hamstrings/glutes: 
Romanian Deadlifts 5x5 
Good mornings 3x8 
Quads: 
Front Squats 3x8-10 
Triceps: 
Skullcrushers 5x5 
Dips 3x8-12


----------



## suprfast (Sep 12, 2009)

Just received confirmation of my 50lbs order of protein isolate from all the whey.  I will have this in my possession on thursday.  I can not wait.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 12, 2009)

Thought i would share some supplements with everyone.

All the whey protein isolate(due in this week)
Fish oil
multivitamin
vitamin c(i dont know if this works, or is necessary but why the hell not)
b12 sublingual
EC STACK [200mg caffeine 25mg ephedrine]

I take all the pills first thing in the morning when i wake up.

Right before i workout ill take another shot of EC, same dosage, which is about 5-6 hours after working out and 5-6 hours before i go to bed.  I have not had an issue with sleep.

Protein is through out the day to help fill calories and protein consumption as well as right before and after workouts.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone have an idea on making it easier for chin ups.  This seems to be one of my hardest motions.  I can get about 3-4 clean chin ups before im almost fatigued.  At the 5th set, im burnt.  I cant lower the weight because i havent added any yet, just body weight at about 210lbs.

The easy answer would be to just get stronger.  
Thanks again for looking
kris


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Anyone have an idea on making it easier for chin ups.  This seems to be one of my hardest motions.  I can get about 3-4 clean chin ups before im almost fatigued.  At the 5th set, im burnt.  I cant lower the weight because i havent added any yet, just body weight at about 210lbs.



You're not alone.  They're difficult for me also.  Just keep on doing them.  You can prioritize them by doing them first in the workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats on the weight loss thus far!
I can't view the pics. How tall are you?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 15, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You're not alone.  They're difficult for me also.  Just keep on doing them.  You can prioritize them by doing them first in the workout.



Oh man, they are first in my workout.  I think im going to do the same for Bench Press though.  I can do Rack Pulls all day at over 350lbs(sets), but i struggle with 225 on bench, and i mean struggle.

Im between 5-8 and 5-9.  Newer pics are needed as i feel progress really is being made, but wont have time to snap pics until the weekend.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 17, 2009)

Hopped on the scale for the first time this week and found myself to be at an even 210lbs.  Im now 15lbs below my start weight and 10lbs away from my first stage goal of 200lbs.  Im starting to think 200lbs will only be a good starting point and 185 seems more reasonable.  I havent weight in the 180's since highschool


----------



## suprfast (Sep 17, 2009)

*thank you ups and allthewhey*

Look what just came in.






What is it??






50lbs or protein.





I filled two of my old buckets of isopure and this is what i have left over...










And now, MY FIRST HIT OF ALLTHEWHEY





Tickles a little more than isopure, but smells and tastes 10million times better.  In fact my vanilla tastes more like cake batter than vanilla, and i can live with this.  

Thank you all the whey.  You have a customer for a long time.
kris


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey-
I'm also 5"9, 220-ish. Gonna be checkin your progress.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

I going to keep it updated as much as possible.  I was sadly under the impression that i couldnt lose weight.  After i took pictures of myself and saw from third person i noticed how fat i was.  I thought 200lbs would be impossible, now i know 190lbs is doable.  

My first issue was coming to realization with myself(yea i know this sound cheesy, and sounds like its an AA meeting) and what i need to do to correct it.

Thanks for subscribing.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been thinking about my protein for weeks and already compiled meals around it.  

Here is one i have been wanting to try.

1/2 cup of plain raw quaker oats oatmeal
1 scoop(25 grams of allthewhey vanilla)
8 oz milk(lactose and 2%)

I put the oatmeal in the blender and blend till it becomes more of a fine dust.
Add the scoop of protein, then milk and blend for another 15-20 seconds.  
BAM, quick and tasty breakfast with complex carbs, high quality protein, and FLAVOR.

I also cook two eggs over medium for good fats and more protein.  

552 Calories
20 fat
42 carbs
50 protein


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 18, 2009)

Holy shit 50 pounds of whey. How much did that cost you?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

238 USD shipped.

Comes out to 4.76/lb

I have yet to find an ISOLATE(im lactose intolerant) cheaper.

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

Today was workout D.  I decided to spice it up a little by doing tri's first because they are weaker than my legs.  I think it worked, but those dumb tri's need more work.

5x5 Skullcrushers(barbell)-95lbs
3x8 dips-bodyweight(i struggled on the third set, BAD)

5x5 romanian deadlifts-275lbs
3x8 good mornings-135lbs

3x8 front squat-135lbs

And im spent.  32oz gatorade and 50g of protein here i come.


----------



## Built (Sep 18, 2009)

I LOVE this:







suprfast said:


> Here is my workout.  If small changes need to be made let me know.  It has been effective thus far.
> 
> Big thanks to Built, aka, Mari Anne Anderson for this wonderful workout. She can be found at the following link,
> 
> Got Built? .



Hey, I just noticed the call-out! Thank you very much!

How's it feeling for you?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

Ive been on it for about a month now and it feels GREEEEEEEEEAT(tony the tiger, yo).
I started making a few changes in the order of the workouts, but i do not plan to stray away from your guidelines one bit.  

First point of order is my chest, it just sucks.  225 5 x 5 flat bench is about all i have in me.
The last twp reps on set 4 and 5 is usually assisted.  I have a theory, and you are more than welcome to debunk it.  If i have issues finishing 225 5x5 on flat bench, the next week i will go backwards two steps to go forward.  All my workouts in upper body i go up slowly(2.5-5lbs) per week.  With this i will fail 225 5x5 myself on week X and on Week Y i will move back to 215lbs(which i can do the full 5x5 myself) then week Z wil be 220 lbs just to move back to week X weight at the 225.  I havent tried this yet, but if you think it will work let me know, or i can change whatever to make my bench increase.

One thing i am not doing is the crazy 56" arch in my back when i bench.  I do not plan to do an arch, nor do i care if i really bench 500lbs(atleast right now i do not care).  i have the natural arch when i lay flat and do not force myself FLAT.  

Up until this week i was having issues holding the bar when doing front squats, but i guess i just got in my groove.  All seemed well this week, so i do not need to go into detail(nor did i really need to mention this).

Chins seem to be kicking my ass too, but i guess i just need to push harder.  Maybe as i get lighter and stronger it will become "easier".

I watched about 10,000 youtube videos for rack pulls, sldl, romanians, and i think i finally understand the difference in all of them.  My only downfall(which i dont think is really negative) is holding of the bar.  I for some reason can not hold the bar pronated.  Left hand must be supinated and right hand must be pronated.  The bar tends to roll out of my hands with both being pronated.  I feel like im pulling a rope when having alternate hands which gives me maximum grip, zero roll, and i went from two plates on the rack pull(because of it rolling out) to 3 plates on each side with a 25(increase of 140lbs just from grip, without any gloves or straps).  

Well my rant is done.

Built you are welcome for the shout out.  Not putting it would have been equivalent to plagiarizing a paper.


----------



## Built (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, considering how heavily I leaned on Ian King, it's only fair. LOL!

Re grip: I use a mixed grip, too. I switch it out between sets to keep it even - not sure if it matters, but I'll assume it does and move on. 

Re fronts: nice work. 

Re "the arch": it'll just put more emphasis on your tris anyway. If you want to build up your pecs, a lot of guys will tell you this: focus on low incline and heavy dumbbell work. 

Since your bench "sucks" (a common complaint among men; women's bench usually sucks worse but we get laid anyway), you could toss in a second chest workout on day 4 ("hamstring" day) instead of tris, since your tris will get a hit with pressing anyway. Do this work before you train hams (like you did with tris), and try doing some higher rep range work on this day. For instance, if you're doing flat bench on horizontal push pull day, for this second chest workout, you could try 3-4 sets of 8-rep low incline barbell presses, then something I put on my completely non-PC hat for and call "ghetto Westside" - a little trick I learned off HeavyBomber: grab a stretchy band and string it under the bench for dumbbell press. You can do low incline or flat, whichever you feel them most, back off the weight about 10 lbs from whatever you're used to, and hold the ends of the band along with the dumbbells. Rep out 8, ditch the elastic and rep out another 6-8 with just the dumbbells. 

As a variation, you could try doing unweighted dips in the 6-8 rep range along with this, either as a superset with the dumbbell work (start with the dips), or do a few sets of dips before all sets of the "ghetto Westside" dumbbell presses. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

Ill do some reading about the mentioned before i try to make it too clear.  I have to do some homework myself right.  

I think I will stick to your regimen for at least three more months before i make any changes.  I know all my movements are improving, i just want the typical american outcome, NOW!!!  

Ive seen numerous threads its a timely process.  

Thanks again Built.  Now i have to go back to my wife bitching about my bench.  She said 250 or the "factory" goes on strike...SIGH


----------



## Built (Sep 19, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 19, 2009)

iwasgoing to reply n say somethuing very producitife but im sodunk i forgot so i shutup now. gooddd day to u sir


----------



## suprfast (Sep 19, 2009)

WOOOOOO.  I felt like this was a great workout.

Workout C

5x5 Chinups- bodyweight only, but i was able to push to the 5th set and struggle on number 4 and 5 only.

3x8 barbell pullovers-65lbs(i should have done more, but ill up the weight next week for this one)

5x5 hang cleans-155lbs Kicked my ass on the 5th set number 4 and 5

3x8 arnold press - 60lb dumbbells

3x10 bent over side laterals - 30lb dumbbells

3x20 standing calf raises - loaded up an old backpack with 60lbs of free weights

2x15 "decline" crunches - same 60lb backpack

Im spent.  Thanks for looking
kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 19, 2009)

If fitday's calculations are correct(i add most of my own food, and dont use the generic) these are my macros for today

2546 calories
77 fat
210 carbs
258 protein

Yesterday was as follows

2751 calories
104 fat
202 carbs
253 protein

Ill try to update daily with my macros, but it might be the previous days macros since its hard to judge all days before they finish.

I eat about 80% clean.  I dont buy any prepackaged foods(ie. tv dinners, lasagna etc..)  Its either made from scratch or rarely a quick bite from a restaurant.  The latter is very very rare though since we can not trust hidden ingredients and fats.  

tomorrow should be a nice one.  Family coming over so the smoker is firing up.

Smoked ribs(all fat removed) and smoked tri tip

Ribs will be sauced.  Ill post pics up.
Kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 21, 2009)

I have pics of my good eating from last night, i just need to upload them.

As for the first time i did weighted calves, ouch.  yesterday was cool, today im walking like i was sexually assaulted.  Tiger Balm you are my best friend.  Tomorrow is back at Workout A.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2009)

A little workout A action tonight

5x5 Bench press - 205lbs(yea yea, im not too buffed here)
3x8 incline dumbbell presses - 70 lbs each
3x10 incline dumbbell flys - 40lbs each

5x5 rack pulls - 365lbs (if you woudnt mind critiquing my form follow the link here) 
3x8 bent over barbell rows - 185lbs

Skipped the calves and abs today.  I shouldnt have, forgive me built.

kris


----------



## Built (Sep 22, 2009)

I usually skip abs, too. 

LOVED the description of the calf work. I wear high heels when this happens. I imagine this isn't an option for you...


----------



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2009)

If high heels make my calves feel any better id do it.  Now, point me in the direction for a size 13 pump 4E(yea yea, big ass feet make for hard to find shoes).


----------



## Built (Sep 22, 2009)

Way to turn a suggestion to wear girl-shoes into an opportunity to brag about your shoe size!


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

Workout B

5x5 Seated alternate bicep curls - 50lbs each

3x8 standing hammer curls - 50lbs each

5x5 Squats - 225lbs (working on form, please see following link post #17

3x8 Standing Lunges 115lbs

3x10 SLDL 135lbs(working of form again, not weight)


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2009)

I skip a few days of reading this journal and what do I miss?  Doing lines of protein powder, posts from drunks, reports of sexual assault and cross-dressing tips.    I've gotta get back here more often.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats just what im allowed to post.  You should see the good stuff


----------



## suprfast (Sep 25, 2009)

Im shooting for 200lbs. and sitting at 212lbs right now.  Does anyone know where my macros and calories should be at?  

right now im about 2500 calories(90+/- fat), (200+/- carbs), (200+/- protein)

Its all pretty darn clean.  Just trying to make sure im staying on par.
kris


----------



## Built (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you dropping? If so, leave it alone.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 25, 2009)

My weight tends to drop then stop for a couple weeks then it will drop again.  Im guessing its me not being 100% consistent.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 26, 2009)

Workout C

5x5 Chins - bodyweight only, but i was able to finish almost every single rep.  Huge improvement over last week.

3x8 barbell pullovers - 70lbs

5x5 hang cleans - 135lbs, these make my back feel huge when im finished

3x8 arnold press - 60lbs

3x10 bent over side laterals - 40lbs

3x15 negative/decline ab crunch - 60lbs

3x20 standing calf raises - 60lbs

Today felt great.  I think im going to post some progress pics tonight for my motivation.  I feel better about this week.

kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 26, 2009)

I weighed 212 lbs today which is 1 pound heavier than my lightest last week(most likely water weight since CA never cools down) and 13 lbs down from my starting weight.  It feels hard to shed lbs right now.

Pics as promised.  Ill let everyone tell me how fat i am to keep me going.  BTW, i just realized i have been holding out on the wheels.  










































Best pics i could take.  Thanks.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry guys, been caught up in school and i havent had the time to post.  i even didnt monitor my calories via fitday and i still have an all new low of 209.5lbs.


Today was workout D Real light working on form once again.  I feel real comfortable with RDL now.

5x5 RDL - 135bs
3x8 good mornings - 135lbs
3x8 front squats - 135lbs

5x5 skull crushers - 95lbs
3x8 dips - body weight 

Im about one week out from adding weights to the dips which makes me really excited.  The leg weights were all too light, but i wanted to make sure i was doing form right once again.  

Im subtracting about 30-40 g carbs out of my diet (mostly grain, not veggies or fruit) to help with the weight loss.  

Finally broke 210, its all uphill from here
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 13, 2009)

Workout C and it kicked my ass

5x5 chin ups - body weight.  Im going to add 5 lbs next week since i FINALLY did all 5x5 without hesitation.

3x8 Barbell Pullovers - 65lbs

5x5 Hang Cleans - 135lbs

3x8 Arnold Press - 60lb dumbbells

3x10 bent over side laterals - 40lbs

3x15 abs - 60lb

3x20 stand calf raises - 60lb backpack

I am spent.  Where is my dextrose.
kris


----------



## Built (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice thick wheels! You're going to develop and build that upper nicely; can't wait to see the result once you cut up.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks built.  Working double time now to see results.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 15, 2009)

Lovely day of Workout B

5x5 seated bicep curls - 50lbs(per dumbbell)

3x8 standing hammer curls - 50lbs(per dumbbell)

5x5 full squats(below parallel) - 225lbs

3x8 Lunges - 135lbs

3x8 SLDL - 135lbs(working on form, but im still slightly confused with RDL) 

Question between the two.  

Is RDL more of a hip hinge movement and SLDL more of a bend over from the waist movement?

Feeling really really good though about everything.  I started monitoring my diet the way i should have been since day one and im under 210lbs for the first time in probably 5-6 years easy, if not closer to 8.  Official weight it 208lbs which now puts me at a 17lb loss since June 5(and i wasnt honest about my diet or working out until about September)

Thanks for looking


----------



## Built (Oct 15, 2009)

SLDLs and RDLs are the same movement when you do a proper SLDL. You push the barbell into your body/legs. SLDL is not STRAIGHT leg, but rather STIFF leg. 

That help?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks it helps.  Now i need your help yet once again Built.  

Day 2 or workout B as i posted has SLDL and Day 4 or workout D has RDL.  Should i be doing basically the same movement two days out of the week, or is there something else i can substitute on one of the days.  
If i were to change anything at your discretion, id like to change the SLDL i have listed on Workout B with whatever helps.  

I have only free weights and a rack if that helps any.

Kris


----------



## Built (Oct 16, 2009)

I quite often do 8-rep RDLs on my quad-dominant workouts, after squats, and 5-rep, heavier RDLs on ham-dominant workouts. 

Another option for you for either of these days is glute ham raises. If you don't have one, you can fake it with a bosu ball and the padded support for a seated leg extension machine. Just set the pin at the heaviest setting and get a friend to sit in the seat (or load up a few 45-lb friends if you don't have an actual human handy).





YouTube Video


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks.  I actually didnt think of doing RDLs twice, but adjusting weight for the end goal makes sense.  Ill go light after squats and heavy on the ham day.

Once again, thanks built
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2009)

Workout A

5x5 flat bench - 225lbs (i struggled on rep 5 of set 4 and reps 4/5 and set 5, partner assisted)

3x8 include dumbbell press - 60lbs each

3x10 incline dumbbell flys - 30 lbs

5x5 rack pulls - 225 lbs(i think i finally have the form down)

3x8 bent over rows - 185lbs

3x10 dumbbell bent over rows - 50lbs each

Skipped abs and calves.

Only downfall today was my food intake.  My wife surprise me with the kids spending the night at grandmas house so we can get a bite to eat and it threw off my daily intake.  Over shot by about 600-700 calories total.  Well worth it though.


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice lifts, man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks.  My chest is feeling the weakest at the moment, but i have a good feeling that staying true to the diet and routine(i have not been honest to myself in the past) is already making a difference.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2009)

This is the first week i have ever monitored every day via fitday.  I plan to keep this going until i reach my destination.


This weeks breakdown:





I want any and all criticism.  Im not quite sure if my diet is where it needs to be, but i am losing weight.  

Grill me, let me have it.
kris


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks good to me - fats nice and high, ample protein, calories under control and the weight's coming off while the strength is going up. 

What could be better?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2009)

A huge chocolate cake, 12 bagels, home made flour tortillas, OREOS, kids cereal, and a partridge in a pear tree.

did i miss anything?  I love carbs, i now know why i was fat.  Sitting down at a restaurant i would devour basket after basket of bread. Not anymore.
Thanks for helping me out again built.  When all is said and done, im going to owe you big time.
kris


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

Your continuing success is more than enough. Although tasteful nudes are always appreciated...


----------



## suprfast (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a fireplace and tiger skin rug.


----------



## Built (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll look forward to it.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 19, 2009)

Another beautiful day.

Workout D

5x5 skullcrushers - 100lbs

3x8 dips - bodyweight.  i think ill add 5 lbs next week into a back pack

5x5 romanian dead lifts - 225lbs , these might be my new best friends.  Forearms are blowing up and hamstrings feel a direct hit

3x8 good mornings - 155lbs

3x8 front squats - 145lbs , way too light.  i need to up this

Good workout, feeling it nicely.   Working on form every workout.  
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 19, 2009)

What is the time table for creatine to start absorbing water?  
I found a bottle of monohydrate laying around that i was using in the past and decided to finish it off before i either restock on  mono or try out CEE.  Ive been on it for three days and my weight has jumped about 3-4 pounds over the average.  Is this all water weight?  Diet seems to be in check, and yes i am drinking more water than normal with creatine now.  

Also, when should i be taking it.  I take a tsp before workout and tsp after which might be over kill.  Its powder form if it helps
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 19, 2009)

Carbs seem to make me happier than fats.  With that being said, if i stay at my 2400-2600 calorie days would it matter if either of the following actually happened:

Protein - 225g 900 calories
Carbs - 200g 800 calories
Fat - 80g 720 calories

Total of 2420

or

protein - 225g 900 calories
fat - 100g 900 calories
carbs 150g 600 calories
total of 2400 calories

Both are roughly the same caloric, but i snack on nuts to up my fat, use more olive oil then i should on most days just to bring fat up.  Nothing beats a bowl of whole grain cheerios before bed.

Seriously though, if one is better than the other ill stick with that.  If it makes no difference, then ill eat cereal.

thanks for the time.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2009)

Ahh shit, today sucked in a good way i guess.

Workout C

5x5 chins - body weight + 10lbs(first time ever adding weight and it feels like im back to square one but atleast there is weight).

3x8 barbell pullovers - 70lbs

5x5 hang cleans - 145lbs(these kill me on the way down, way up is fine)

3x8 arnold press - 60lb dumbbells (felt good, i need to go up a tad next week)

3x10 Bent over side laterals -40lbs 

had to skip abs and calves because of time.  Kids need to go to school, what gives!!!

Thanks for looking agian.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2009)

Been lonely but ill talk to myself some more.  Thinking about adding Yoga to my off days(Wed, Sat, Sun).  Any reasons why i shouldn't.  Im really taking what P-funk said seriously about doing the workout right, and doing them "modified" will set myself up for injury in the future.  Looking at gaining flexibility on the whole body but targeting the crazy hams.

Thanks again,
kris


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 21, 2009)

Yoga is really good. I'm starting to do them as well once a week. I used to do them, you have a lot more energy in you after yoga.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2009)

suprfast said:


> 5x5 chins - body weight + 10lbs(first time ever adding weight and it feels like im back to square one but atleast there is weight).



So last workout you managed 5x5 chins at BW and this time you were able to also get 5x5 but at BW+10 instead and you're not happy?  That's pretty damn impressive to me.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 21, 2009)

I know im progressing.  Its that feeling of working so hard to finally achieve a goal then you up the ante and the new goal feels like the old goal.  Cant wait until 10lbs feel light.
I think ill be adding weight to dips next week too.
Thanks for looking triple and digital
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2009)

Just hopped on the scale this morning and what a surprise, 207lbs.  7 more lbs to my goal and 18lbs behind me.  
Kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

suprfast said:


> What is the time table for creatine to start absorbing water?
> I found a bottle of monohydrate laying around that i was using in the past and decided to finish it off before i either restock on mono or try out CEE. Ive been on it for three days and my weight has jumped about 3-4 pounds over the average. Is this all water weight? Diet seems to be in check, and yes i am drinking more water than normal with creatine now.
> 
> Also, when should i be taking it. I take a tsp before workout and tsp after which might be over kill. Its powder form if it helps
> kris


 
I  only take it on workout days usually after my workout in my post workout drink.  I couldn't tell you if I'm bloated from it or not since I've been using it pretty much all the time for like 5 years plus now.

On the subject of supps, I highly recommend beta alanine, it's relatively cheap and I think it helps a lot, and it supposedly is supposed to work synergistically with creatine


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I  only take it on workout days usually after my workout in my post workout drink.  I couldn't tell you if I'm bloated from it or not since I've been using it pretty much all the time for like 5 years plus now.



I take it every day, workout or not.  One time I put it into my pre-workout shake and I was extremely thirsty throughout the workout.  Could have been a coincidence, but I'm not sure.  I normally put it in my post-workout shake and in my first shake of the day on non-workout days.

Like Stewart, I've been using it regularly for a long time.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2009)

Just started using it like i stated above and i have been extra thirsty.  Is it doing anything, i havent a clue.  My weight jumped about 5lbs after i started taking it, but has since trickled back down to my new low weight of 207.  We will compare in about two weeks when i take another set of picture.

Thanks for the help, im going to look into the beta alanine.

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2009)

squat1.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket

squat2.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket

squat3.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket

Workout B

5x5 seated alternating bicep curls - 50lbs each dumbbell
3x8 standing hammer curls - 50lbs each dumbbell

5x5 squats - 225lbs (working on form like P-Funk said, stance is shoulder width apart and feet are straight, not pointing out)  Please see videos above

3x8 lunges - 135lbs(way too easy, should have added weight)

3x8 RDL - 225lbs (feet shoulder width, straight ahead)

Really good workout.  Now i want to ensure I am doing squats correctly so i posted three videos.  First video, I HAVENT A CLUE WHY IT CAME OUT SIDEWAYS.  Third video camera ran out of storage.

Please critique me and get back.  I need to know if this is right/wrong, need to modify.  On the plus side, if this is right the 225lbs felt very light.  
kris


----------



## Marat (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Squat technique

There is a lot of debate on form. I'm a fan of the Mark Rippetoe camp, so that's where I get the basis of my form critique from. To each his own. 

Starting from the ground up: Since you are at home, you may want to consider going barefoot. Your footwear can alter how you balance yourself. Athletic sneakers typically get your weight forward which is not what you want. Are you familiar with those Chuck Taylor Converse sneakers? Their flat soles are fantastic for  allowing you to balance properly. Barefoot works too.

You mention keeping your toes straight? Why so? Rotating your feet out externally allows for your knees to trace out wider, allowing for greater glute/hamstring recruitment at the bottom. Now, there is a difference between _needing _to rotate your feet to get to parallel, and _choosing _to rotate your feet to improve strength out of the hole. Those are two different things. If you cannot get to parallel (I'll touch on this in a bit) then you need to work on getting there. Foam rolling, dynamic stretching...check out the sticky on the topic. 

Moving up:
You're not quite getting to parallel. This puts a lot of stress on your knees and takes a lot of the glute/ham element away from it ---you'll find it difficult to get out of the hole at heavier weights. Can you get to parallel with no load on your back?

It's tough to tell in the video, but since many don't do it, i'll mention it. You want to maintain a degree of tightness throughout your body. Deep breath at the top to create the necessary intra-abdominal pressure, and hold that pressure throughout the rep. Feel free to breath out as you get to the top. You need to maintain a tight core, back, everything throughout the exercise. It's tough to tell if you are tight or not in the video, but it's something to think about.

It also looks like you may be shorting yourself out of some hip drive. It appears that you may be lifting your chest as you are coming up. It's a bit tough to tell though from the available angles. You want to focus on pushing your tailbone/butt/hips upwards. Again, hard to tell from the angles, but it is something to think about.

Moving to the top: Any particular reason that you are looking upwards? Aside from putting unnecessary pressure on your neck, a non-neutral neck position tends to eliminate hip drive. Hip drive is crucial to strength. Next time you squat, try looking down at a spot a few feet ahead of you. If you are familiar with motorcycle riding, you may be aware of the concept of "You'll end up where you are looking." That isn't the case there. You won't fall down. Keep your neck neutral, and focus on one spot a few feet ahead of you throughout the entire rep.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2009)

m11 said:


> Re: Squat technique
> 
> There is a lot of debate on form. I'm a fan of the Mark Rippetoe camp, so that's where I get the basis of my form critique from. To each his own.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot.  Let me try to touch everything as in depth as possible.  



> Starting from the ground up: Since you are at home, you may want to consider going barefoot. Your footwear can alter how you balance yourself. Athletic sneakers typically get your weight forward which is not what you want. Are you familiar with those Chuck Taylor Converse sneakers? Their flat soles are fantastic for  allowing you to balance properly. Barefoot works too.



Barefoot might be an option but no way are chuck taylors.  Those are made for skinny people feet.  I can only find 4E wide in new balance and even then my foot pushes the sides.  I think the standard chuck taylor if lucky is a D.  On top of the flat foot of the chucks, i have terrible arch.  A very flat foot and a very flat shoe spells disaster for me.



> You mention keeping your toes straight? Why so? Rotating your feet out externally allows for your knees to trace out wider, allowing for greater glute/hamstring recruitment at the bottom. Now, there is a difference between _needing _to rotate your feet to get to parallel, and _choosing _to rotate your feet to improve strength out of the hole. Those are two different things. If you cannot get to parallel (I'll touch on this in a bit) then you need to work on getting there. Foam rolling, dynamic stretching...check out the sticky on the topic.



Well, i fell into a Questionable Authority.  Not saying its wrong, but after posting a few other videos P-Funk was nice enough to give me insight, as well as other members.  I was taking his advice and running with it.  If i had a choice i would rather point my feet outward a few degrees rather than STRAIGHT.  I don't know whether i should have my feet shoulder width or wider than shoulder width.  When i went wider than shoulder width i could go below parallel no problem.  I have a video to show.  Stretching is something i have started, as well as starting yoga on my off days.   



> Moving up:
> You're not quite getting to parallel. This puts a lot of stress on your knees and takes a lot of the glute/ham element away from it ---you'll find it difficult to get out of the hole at heavier weights. Can you get to parallel with no load on your back?



I can get to parallel and then some when i go wider stance and feet pointed outward.  With feet shoulder width and straight point i do have more difficulty.  I can go about 4 inches lower with the first method.



> It's tough to tell in the video, but since many don't do it, i'll mention it. You want to maintain a degree of tightness throughout your body. Deep breath at the top to create the necessary intra-abdominal pressure, and hold that pressure throughout the rep. Feel free to breath out as you get to the top. You need to maintain a tight core, back, everything throughout the exercise. It's tough to tell if you are tight or not in the video, but it's something to think about.



I am tight.  Its also hard to tell because im still packing quite a few pounds of unnecessary body weight, specifically in the gut.  



> It also looks like you may be shorting yourself out of some hip drive. It appears that you may be lifting your chest as you are coming up. It's a bit tough to tell though from the available angles. You want to focus on pushing your tailbone/butt/hips upwards. Again, hard to tell from the angles, but it is something to think about.



Im still working on the hip hinge.  Its definately not where it needs to be but the pushing the ass back outward/upward is my main focus.  



> Moving to the top: Any particular reason that you are looking upwards? Aside from putting unnecessary pressure on your neck, a non-neutral neck position tends to eliminate hip drive. Hip drive is crucial to strength. Next time you squat, try looking down at a spot a few feet ahead of you. If you are familiar with motorcycle riding, you may be aware of the concept of "You'll end up where you are looking." That isn't the case there. You won't fall down. Keep your neck neutral, and focus on one spot a few feet ahead of you throughout the entire rep.



I didnt know i was looking upwards.  Ill take a look at the video.  I was under the impression that i was to look forward.  I can easily look at the ground and yes motorcycle riding is very familiar to myself.  Question on looking DOWN.  are my eyes looking down, or do i want to adjust my head so i can look a few feet forward.  I think ill be checking out many youtube videos of squatting tonight.  


Again, thank you for commenting.  What i dont know, i cant fix.  The video i promised you with a wider stance yields lower, but is lower better with wider stance?  This seems to be my new dilemma.  Is it only an issue mentioned by Funk because this is a powerlifter technique and they squats massive amounts of weight, or is it just a problem.  

exercises :: squat1.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket

exercises :: squat2.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket

As you can see in the videos my feet are much wider than the first video.  Very close to the full rack size.  Toes are also pointed out.  What i notice is that i arch then almost come straight down(unless im seeing things).  What would you call a perfect squat with great video angles(would you happen to have a video to show me?).  I know i can search myself, but if i dont know what im looking for, im going off of others opinion on what is right.  

Thanks again M11.  I appreciate your feedback.
Kris


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

Squats looked fine to me.   It looked like you could have done at least 10 - 12 

Can you go down any more on your RDLs ??  It looked like you were stopping short.  

Nice work so far....If you have S14 and TT commenting in here you will do fine.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 23, 2009)

Yellow,
Which set were you referring to as being good and i could do more, wide stance or the narrow.
RDL's could probably go an inch or two lower.  I was worried about my back rounding out.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Yellow,
> Which set were you referring to as being good and i could do more, wide stance or the narrow.
> RDL's could probably go an inch or two lower.  I was worried about my back rounding out.
> 
> Thanks for the support.



I only looked at linked "...squat1...".

Pull your shoulder blades together and puff out your chest (like you do on the beach..haha)   will help keep you from rounding.....It can be tough to learn the technique but once you do - your low back will love you for it


----------



## suprfast (Oct 23, 2009)

Workout A

5x5 bench press - 230lbs (fatigued on rep 5 on set 4 and reps 4/5 on set 5)

3x8 incline dumbbell bench - 65lbs each (this movement feels so weak, and my right arm has more trouble than my left arm does towards the latter reps/sets.)

3x10 incline dumbbell flys - 35lbs (i have to go light because i feel an awkward stress in my right shoulder.  not sure what it is, but it doesnt hurt just feels like it fatigues and hard) 

5x5 rack pulls - 315lbs (felt too light but i have video to examine this movement.  please watch them and critique like usual please.  i again am working on what P-funk recommended, and do not pull with the arms like i did previously.  now i grip with the bar and just use the hip hinge to do all the work.)

3x8 bent over barbell rows - 190lbs (thought i would post video of this too, i havent a clue if im doing these right.  Dont mind the farmer tan, wool coat, and whale blubber)

3x10 dumbbell rows - 55lbs each(tad light, should have done 60's)

First rackpull(hands are alternated)
rackpull1.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket

Second rack pull(hands alternated)
rackpull2.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket

farmer tan, wool coat, whale blubber lift
bentoverrows1.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket

Thanks for looking
Kris

Just took a really good look at the videos and i see what M11 is talking about.  Im looking at my outside fridge, i need to bring my head down a little.  Maybe ill put a playboy on the ground to "read the articles" while im lifting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Just took a really good look at the videos and i see what M11 is talking about.  Im looking at my outside fridge, i need to bring my head down a little.  Maybe ill put a playboy on the ground to "read the articles" while im lifting.



Oh yeah, that'll keep your mind on the squat.  

I agree with M11.  Keep the head looking straight ahead.  If you must look down (or up?) at something, move your eyes, not your head.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 26, 2009)

Workout D

5x5 skullcrushers - 105lbs

3x8 dips - bw + 10lbs

5x5 RDL - 245lbs

3x8 goodmornings - 185lbs (these felt all wrong.  Im not sure if im doing them right or i just added too much weight for today)

3x8 front squats - 185lbs (same with these, either wrong form, going too low, or too much weight).  

Today felt like a shitty day.  I woke up late for working out, had no energy, and felt like i had wrong form on every workout.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2009)

Workout C

5x5 Chins - BW + 20(stalled on set 5 reps 4-5, but the rest were not easy)

3x8 barbell pullovers - 95lbs

5x5 hang cleans - 155lbs(i officially feel raped on this movement)

3x8 arnold press - 65lbs each (these felt GREAT)

3x10 bent over side laterals - 40lbs 

3x20 standing calf raises - 70lbs backpack

3x15 decline abs - 70lbs backpack

Everything was feeling good until the hang cleans.  These kicked my ass.  I dont suppose they get easier as i add more weight

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2009)

Need some help with questions i have.  Long stories explaining why im asking, so bear with me.

My numbers are going up but my fatigue levels are too.  I am putting a good portion of my calories on the important meals(waking up, before workout, after workout) and still find myself STARVING.  Is this just the old me trying to break out like the hulk?  Maybe i just need to readjust my diet, but lets keep going.  

Sample diet to further help with explanation:

Breakfast
1 cup 2% lactaid milk
25g all the whey protein isolate
1/2 cup quaker oats oatmeal

Lunch
8oz Chicken breast pan seared in olive oil(change seasoning to accommodate taste buds for the day)
1.5-2 cups of green beans
.5-1 cup of brown rice

pre workout
1 cup 2% lactaid milk
25g all the whey
1/4-1/2 C quaker oats oatmeal

post workout
1 cup lactaid 2% milk
25g all the way
2Tb powdered gatorade mixed with 32oz water

Dinner
Chicken breast pan seared once again in olive oil
brown rice
salad (balsamic dressing)
green beans

If i work out in the mornings my pre workout meal is my breakfast.  Ill add more chicken/tuna/lean ground beef and fruits and veggies for carbs to make up the extra meal i need.  

Diet changes quite often in terms of what i eat.  Dinner could be steak, fish, or my world famous ribs.  In the end, i keep my calories at 2300-2500, fat at 95-105g, carbs at 150-200g, protein at 200-225g.
IM DYING TO EAT MORE.  Lately ive found myself more hungry then ever.  Like i stated numbers are going up with weights (and i do feel stronger) but i feel more fatigued throughout the day.  Do i need to add more calories to my diet?  

Am i doing something wrong?  Am i just weak inside?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Built (Oct 28, 2009)

How long have you been dieting, bud? I'm thinking you may need a diet break and possibly a training break as well. Not forever, and nothing crazy, maybe two weeks at maintenance with higher carbs and more walking, but little or no training - maybe two short full-body workouts a week just to keep everything from hurting when you return to it.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 28, 2009)

Ive been cutting since june, and man my body has never looked so good(yea yea, relevant term.  When comparing myself to a fat guy, i look better)

Ive been doing your BGB routine for about 6 weeks now consistently putting on more weight, but backed off a few times when i wanted my specific movement critiqued.  Squats came down a little, but now i need to really push them up and my rack pulls i backed down but now will be ready to go nice and heavy.  

Ill start with adding a little more food for two weeks and see if im still losing weight or if im maintaining.  

Thanks Built
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 29, 2009)

Full of energy.  Either its all mental or the few hundred calories are helping.  

Workout B

5x5 seated bicep curls(alternate) - 55lbs

3x8 standing hammer curls - 55lbs

Decided to add one more bicep movement just because

3x8 barbell curls - 95lbs

5x5 squats - 245lbs

3x8 standing lunges - 145lbs 

decided to ditch the SLDL or RDL whatever i was really doing for this workout.  I picked up builts glute-ham raises.  PERFECT i tell you, hit the hams better than any workout i have done thus far.

3x10 glute-ham raises(maybe ill do 4x10 next week)
YouTube - Glute Ham Raises - finally, a use for a Bosu ball!

After my 5x5 of squats i opted to try 315lbs.  I was quite impressed that i was successful, especially after a full set of 5x5 at 245.

Thanks again
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 1, 2009)

Took it easy on the diet this week, leaning more towards maintaining.  Tomorrow starts a brand new run at 200lbs.  Picked up the new box of ephedrine and ready to break out the digital scale and fit day.  

kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Wowza, today was nice.  Started back on the EC and first thing i notice was my chest feeling less congested.  THANK YOU PESTICIDES AND FARMS.

Workout A

5x5 Flat Bench press - 235lbs(im still upping the weight weekly).  I only fatigued on set 4 rep 5 and set 5 reps 4/5.  Until im not pushing up weights early in the 4th and 5th sets ill lower or hold weight.  +2.5lbs each side per week.  Im coming for you stewart.

3x8 incline dumbbell - 65lbs each.  too light should have gone 70's.  

3x10 dumbbell flys - 35lbs each.  going 40 next week.  I have to watch this movement as i have a weird sensation if i go too low on the right shoulder.  

5x5 rack pulls - 365lbs focusing on keeping the back arched, shoulders pulled back.  i should be clearing 400lbs very soon.  my only rule, NO STRAPS(alternate hands)

3x8 barbell bent over rows - 195lbs

3x10 dumbbell rows - 70lbs each

3x15 decline abs- 70lb backpack

3x20 standing calf raises - 70lb backpack

and im spent.

On the plus side, i just checked my email and bodybuilding.com already sent out my creatine that i ordered last night.  Now thats quick
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 3, 2009)

Workout B

5x5 seated alternate bicep curls - 55lbs each

3x8 standing hammer curls - 55lbs each

5x5 full squats - 265lbs *this is the most i have ever done for my reps.  I also took my shoes off and went bare foot which gave me better balance and push.  kept my toes out of this.  barefoot ftw.

3x8 standing lunges - 155lbs Had the most awkward cramp in my right quadricep teardrop(whatever its called).  I almost couldnt get back up on the one rep and it stayed tight for my last 4 reps.  tiger balm and hot shower here i come.

3x10 glute-ham raises - bw (is this supposed to feel like the hams are ripping from the bones)


----------



## Marat (Nov 3, 2009)

Good job on the PR 

If you frequently have muscle cramps, you may want to consider magnesium and potassium supplementation. Perhaps calcium too, if you aren't getting much through your diet.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 3, 2009)

My brother in law told me potassium today too.  Told me to eat bananas.  This is the first "cramp" ive ever had working out.  Im hoping its a cramp, its still sore and i worked out at 9am this morning.

When i went down on my lunge(left leg forward, and left leg still in place) i felt a "tightening" in the tear drop of the quad.  Nothing like a tear(although i have never experienced a tear, so i cant compare), just a quick sharp tightening.  Whatever it is, im not a fan.  Ill play it by ear and luckily tomorrow is my off day, and Thursday doesnt have any legs. WOOT
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 4, 2009)

Off day, i hate them.  I feel so unproductive.  

Picked up some stuff for cramps today(potassium, calcium, and magnesium), and fed ex was nice enough to deliver my Optimum Nutrition Creatine(creapure).

Thanks a lot bodybuilding.com.  Fastest delivery of anything i have ever bought online.


kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 5, 2009)

Workout C

5x5 chins - bw + 20

3x8 barbell pullovers - 95lbs (adding 2.5 to each side next week)

5x5 hang cleans - 155lbs (these will be the death of me)

3x8 arnold press - 70lbs each

3x10 bent over side laterals - 45lbs each

didnt have time to fit in abs and calves today, and im pissed about this.

25 days to go until my 25 week diet and exercise phase 1 ends.  Im worried i wont hit 200 even, but i think ill dip under 205 easy.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 6, 2009)

End of the week
Workout D

5x5 skull crushers - 115lbs

3x8 weights dips - bw + 20lbs

5x5 romanian dead lifts - 225lbs (i dont feel these at all unless i the weights are an inch from the floor, is this normal)

3x8 good mornings(and good night) - 135lbs (i had to lighten the load because i was apparently doing these wrong.  took it down to 2 x 45 and wow, activation from the ass to the hams)

3x8 front squat - 165lbs (felt it all in the quads today)

Thinking about a yoga session tomorrow to work on flexibility.

kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2009)

last night

workout C

5x5 chins - bw + 20lbs

3x8 barbell pullovers - 100lbs

5x5 hang cleans - 160lbs

3x8 arnold press - 65lbs

Ran out of time to finish the rest of my workout.  

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2009)

workout a

5x5 bench press - 240lbs 
3x8 incline dumbbell - 67.5lbs
3x10 incline flys - 37.5lbs

5x5 rack pulls - 435lbs(new personal best, no straps)

I had a school function for the little one, so i wasnt able to finish the workout.  
Story of my life this week.


Im going to start a deloading phase(if this is what its called) starting next week on the chest.  It is by far the weakest of all my body parts.  I really feel a need to build a stronger foundation before i move up, and i think moving the weight down to go back up seems like a good approach.  What do you think about this?

Kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2009)

well if you consider being able to do a 5x5 with 240 on the bench weak, what is it that you consider strong?

keep up the good work, your weights are really getting up there, I haven't been in here in a while, but I was impressed, especially by the rack pulls, awesome stuff man 

are you still playing modern warfare?  I won the damn thing already, and I'm not really into the online stuff, so I just pissed away $60,. I should have just rented it, but I had no idea it would be so damn short.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well if you consider being able to do a 5x5 with 240 on the bench weak, what is it that you consider strong?
> 
> keep up the good work, your weights are really getting up there, I haven't been in here in a while, but I was impressed, especially by the rack pulls, awesome stuff man
> 
> are you still playing modern warfare?  I won the damn thing already, and I'm not really into the online stuff, so I just pissed away $60,. I should have just rented it, but I had no idea it would be so damn short.



Im all about the online play.  I get my bro in law, father in law, and brother then we get down to business.  

Well, 240lbs doesnt seem like much(i guess comparing myself to others is a big no no).  This comes back to the jokingly debate i had with built about a correlation to big bench numbers and getting laid.  My wife is unhappy with my bench so i dont get any
I struggled every bit on the 240(reps 4/5), but i still think it might be wise to deload and build up again(unless you think its pointless).  Chest is by far my weakest muscle(most pushes are).  Im a strong PULL guy.  Back, biceps and legs i own.  Just trying to get my numbers up there.  Diet will do the rest for the physique.  

Thanks for looking stewart
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Im all about the online play.  I get my bro in law, father in law, and brother then we get down to business.
> 
> Well, 240lbs doesnt seem like much(i guess comparing myself to others is a big no no).  This comes back to the jokingly debate i had with built about a correlation to big bench numbers and getting laid.  My wife is unhappy with my bench so i dont get any
> I struggled every bit on the 240(reps 4/5), but i still think it might be wise to deload and build up again(unless you think its pointless).  Chest is by far my weakest muscle(most pushes are).  Im a strong PULL guy.  Back, biceps and legs i own.  Just trying to get my numbers up there.  Diet will do the rest for the physique.
> ...



maybe you should try something like the dual factor 5x5 routine for your bench or everything else, but especially your bench.  you know, the one where you work up over 4 weeks and week 4 is supposed to be a new record week, then you deload and start over again.  the built in deload is when you start over and are doing the lower weights again.

So what do you need to bench to get laid?  I'm pretty certain that my 520 deadlift at the powerlifting meet I did last year should have gotten me laid everyday for a week, but alas that didn't work out too well.  Ah, the joys of marriage.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 14, 2009)

What is the dual factor 5x5 in a little more detail. 

BTW, the rack pull was with all my weights.  Time to buy 2 more 45lbs weights.  Sports Authority needs a black friday hookup

Would you happen to have good videos of rack pulls, RDL, and dead lifts.  I truly get all mixed up with form between the three.  
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 16, 2009)

Workout D

5x5 skull crushers - 120lbs

3x8 dips - bw + 25lbs

5x5 RDL - 205 lbs(went lighter but i felt it more today than i have in the past)

3x8 good mornings - 135lbs (same comment as above)

3x8 front squats - 175lbs

Kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 23, 2009)

Workout A

5x5 bench press - 225lbs (went lighter to work back up)
3x8 incline dumbbell - 60lbs each
3x10 incline flys - 30lbs each

5x5 rack pull - 365lbs (1 rep of 490lbs )
3x8 bent over barbell rows - 200lbs
3x10 bent over dumbbell rows - 65lbs each

Ordered a newyork barbells trap bar so i cant wait for that to come in.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 24, 2009)

workout B

5x5 bicep curls - 50lbs each
3x8 hammer curls - 50lbs each

5x5 squat - 280lbs (felt really good, should be repping 315 within a month)
3x10 GHR - i love these

didnt get a chance to do lunges, but im giving my knee a break from the lunges as it cramped bad three weeks ago.  Ill be back on those next week.

Current weight is 207lbs still.  Started to double and triple check all my weights of food because i think i can hit 195 by year end.  

kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

Well 25 weeks is up and while i didnt reach my goal of a pound a week(my fault not following the diet 100%, more like 75%) i did reach a new low of 205lbs this morning.  I am very happy and only have new goals to set.  I am guessing i can knock off the 5 lbs within another month of really following the diet and look forward to a second stage goal of 195lbs.  

Thanks to everyone here at IronMag for giving me guidance, motivation, and determination to making a new me.  

Pics of my new 205lb frame will be up later.
kris


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Chris,

we are almost at the same point, with sometimes the same problems, I just get rid of a shoulder pain, thanx to anti-inflamatory

Show us your cut pic!!! Diet for the moment has been easy for me. Take a look to my thread if you have the chance, I'll follow yours with attention!!

What's your current macro right now???


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

I in no way call it a "cut" but its down from 225.  Im started to see muscles though(who knew i had them).  Its really a reality check because i thought i was in decent shape at 225lbs, but my friends were not nice enough to tell me i was fat.  A real friend would have busted my balls about it.

Macros are roughly as follows:
2300-2600 calories per day
90-110 grams of fat
150-200 grams of carbs(some days are worse than others, but nothing is better than a bowl of cereal before bed)
200-250 grams of protein per day

Diet is all whole grains, which include breads, pastas, rice.  No refined crap or enriched crap if i can help it.  I eat a lot of meat(as you can see in my BBQ thread).  Ill check out your thread right now. 

Just added one more EC into my daily regimen which brings me up to 600mg caffeine and 75mg ephedrine sulfate(bronkaid).  I get funny looks when i buy a box then my wife buys a box so i dont run out.  QUICK, LETS GET HOME TO MAKE SOME METH.
kris


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL I see.

Why don't you try to lower you calories just a bit trying to stay at 2300 cal/day??

Concerning proteins Marianne/Built told me to eat at least 0.5 grams per pounds of lean body mass. 200gr is not enough I think in my HMO.

Show us your pics !!! Keep it up we're gonna succeed in our goal!!!!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

200g would put me at roughly 1g per lb of body mass(not lean).  Im losing weight where i am, but its the days that i just go above and beyond.  It happens as pay days get closer because i run out of good foods to eat at the house.  When pay day gets here i stock up on all the goods.  Ill grab the pics right now
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

Pics are at a bad angle.  I didnt realize this until after i snapped them(my wife snapped them).  Ill have to snap new pics for a better angle, but im usually too lazy to do this

UPDATED, scroll back to first page to compare and contrast.  Differences are huge(i think)



























Im a wheels kinda guy.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

some better pics if it matters.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

Workout D

5x5 trap bar RDL - 275lbs (trap bar makes all the difference to add more weight)
3x8 good mornings - 155lbs
3x8 front squat - 185lbs (too light)

5x5 skullcrushers - 115lbs (almost crushed my skull on the last rep, thank you spotter)
3x8 weighted dips - bw + 35lbs

enjoy
kris


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2009)

woke up at 6am so i would be fully awake for my workout at 8:30, and it paid off.  6am is early for me

workout C

5x5 hang cleans w/ overhead presses(whatever these are really called) - 135lbs
3x8 arnold press - 65lbs each
3x10 bent over sides - 45lbs each

5x5 chins - bw + 25lbs
3x8 barbell pullovers - 100lbs

skipped abs and calves like usual


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2009)

tell you what, you're throwing up some pretty damn nice numbers on all your exercises.  if i were you, i would not worry so much about your weight and diet and work on improving all your strength numbers.  unless you want to be a contest bodybuilder, i think it's more worth it to get stronger and bigger as a whole than ripped and less strong.

we're relatively old and married guys, sure i like to look nice with my shirt off, but i'm really not trying to impress anyone anymore, i would rather be a little heavier and be able to crush any skinny ripped guy that messed with me.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2009)

I feel like my numbers are just okay.  Im leaning a little more towards the bodybuilding sexiness than i am with the big numbers power lifter(but i really do want both, i just know its hard to get both).  I wont be competing in any bb events, nor would i be competing in any power events.  In the event i ever have to quarrel with you, im looking for a large pipe

If i can get to 195 and look decent, then ill start packing the weight back on.  I dont want to be 4% BF nor do i want to eat like a 105lb anorexic everyday
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2009)

suprfast said:


> I feel like my numbers are just okay. Im leaning a little more towards the bodybuilding sexiness than i am with the big numbers power lifter(but i really do want both, i just know its hard to get both). I wont be competing in any bb events, nor would i be competing in any power events. *In the event i ever have to quarrel with you, im looking for a large pipe*
> 
> If i can get to 195 and look decent, then ill start packing the weight back on. I dont want to be 4% BF nor do i want to eat like a 105lb anorexic everyday
> kris


 
i shouldn't really talk, I'm actually a lot smaller than I was in that pic in my gallery with my son in the stroller.  i was prob like 225 in that pic, now I'm hovering around 210, people have noticed i am looking leaner so i know it's not just my imagination.  I admit that i do kind of like the way i look minus those pounds, but i am definitely always going to be a strength guy at heart.  If i had the choice to be 190 lbs ripped or 230 and pudgy but could bench a small horse and deadlift a trailer, I am opting for the later.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorta thinking about going in between what i want and what you said stewart.  I know there isnt a true way to do it, but i would like to get more size and just eat more food, CLEAN that is.  I know my muscles wont get bigger on a cut, they will just be more visible.  Im upping my carbs to bring me closer to a maintenance than a cut.  Maybe ill add more if i like what i see in a month or two.  Baby steps.


Workout B(sorta)

Decided to add weight between sets instead of staying at the same weight.  WHAT a difference this makes.  My legs are still burning 15 minutes after workout and my ass feels like it was part of a gang bang.

Squats
5 x 225lbs
5 x 255 lbs
5 x 275 lbs
5 x 295 lbs
4 x 315 lbs(most weight ive ever done for so many reps.  Im thinking 4 plates isnt too far off, soon ill squat what stewart benches)

standing lunges
8 x 155lbs
8 x 175lbs
5 x 185lbs

3x8 GHR

seated alternate bicep curls
5x5 50lbs

standing hammer curls
3x8 50lbs

protein shake time
kris


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 5, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> tell you what, you're throwing up some pretty damn nice numbers on all your exercises.  if i were you, i would not worry so much about your weight and diet and work on improving all your strength numbers.  unless you want to be a contest bodybuilder, i think it's more worth it to get stronger and bigger as a whole than ripped and less strong.
> 
> we're relatively old and married guys, sure i like to look nice with my shirt off, but i'm really not trying to impress anyone anymore, i would rather be a little heavier and be able to crush any skinny ripped guy that messed with me.




Not agree with that!!!!! We doing bodybuilding not boxing!!!!!! Anyway!

Suprfast the difference with the pics on page 1 is really hudge!

Honnestly try to lower you calories and keep your proteins hight, your wife is going to be enchanted to have her "new baywatch husband" just next to her!!!!

Keep it up!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 5, 2009)

CityHunter said:


> Not agree with that!!!!! We doing bodybuilding not boxing!!!!!! Anyway!
> 
> Suprfast the difference with the pics on page 1 is really hudge!
> 
> ...



And what do i get out of that trade off?  Hmmm, Where is natalie portman
kris


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 5, 2009)

LOLLLLLLLLL


I hope for you that your wife will never read that thread!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 6, 2009)

might take a few days off until i get better.  Im assuming i have a flu and it will pass in a day or so.  Looks like i might be on my cut a few more days


----------



## suprfast (Dec 14, 2009)

Took almost a week and half off recouping and hit it again today.  Moved slow but i plan on blowing up my workout routine for something different.  

For today it was just getting back in the saddle

trap bar RDL
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
365x5
Still had a little left in the tank

good mornings
125x8
155x8

Thats all i did today.  Ran out of time, school function for the kiddo.  Ill have to make it up tomorrow
kris


----------



## suprfast (Dec 14, 2009)

Im changing up my workout and just want some thoughts.  I guess ill most likely do it anyways, but if you could tell me if its wrong ill change it.

I feel like i need a little more volume in low reps.   I wanted to start putting up a little more weight too, but dont really care for the stick to one weight all the way through.  Im going to up the weight every set.  start off a tad below what my norm is, go up to norm, then above norm, setting up a new norm.  
Did i make any sense or should i post a diagram?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 22, 2009)

Been too long since i posted.  Its a mix of finally getting over my flu/cold/allergy(whatever it was) and then each kid getting it one week apart.  I was left sleepless for about three nights when my 4yr old got it.

Im back though and my new routine just blew my legs up.  Let me know if there is too much volume(if not, i like it).

Squats
5 x 225
5 x 255
5 x 285
5 x 315(firs time i completed 5 x 315, read below)
1 x 345(this is my new personal 1 rep best.  not bad for almost a week off and pushing more weights in squats then i ever have.  Im new to squatting so im hoping ill see 4 plates in the next few months)

Lunges(lunge per leg)
8 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 165
3 x 175(my ass, my hams)

GHR
4sets x 10 reps 

dumbbell curls
5 x 45
5 x 50
5 x 55

I truly was burnt after this and decided not to finish my workout(2 more sets of curls then 4 sets of hammer curls)  Man, i missed working out.

Post workout shake was awesome.  Finally got around to the Strawberry all the whey protein isolate and mixed it with lemon lime gatorade powder...ORGY IN MY MOUTH, and yes i ...(DOH)

1C Lactose free 2%
1 scoop of all the whey isolate strawberry
1/2 C egg whites
2 TB gatorade lemon lime powder
1 t creatine

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2009)

Time to get back on track.  I think i have eaten everything in front of me the past two weeks.  Weight has stayed within 4 lbs of 205lbs so im doing something right(right??)

What do people use for stands with the trap bar.  I plan to make something out of wood but im sorta in a crossroad.
kris


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Time to get back on track.  I think i have eaten everything in front of me the past two weeks.  Weight has stayed within 4 lbs of 205lbs so im doing something right(right??)



Join the (eating) club.    Unlike you though, I've put on about 5-6 lbs.  Hopefully it goes away as fast as it came.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2009)

I just figured what the hell.  Im not joining any competitions(sure id like to but...).  I figure this will be my new loading phase that will lead me back into a cutting phase keeping my strength up because of my increased calories(hey, this theory works for me, even if it doesnt really work).
kris


----------

